# Lustiges zum Tage (Bilder, gifs, Sprüche)



## TNT (8 Juni 2022)

*

Es sei jeder herzlich eingeladen passenden Content hier zu posten



So und jetzt viel Spass 

*

​
Wer an seinem kleinen Zeh hängt sollte dieses Bett nicht kaufen...


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

Da kaufst du dir ein neues Fahrrad und dann das....

https://gfycat.com/downrightimperturbablejapanesebeetle


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

5


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Juni 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (11 Juni 2022)

happy010


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Juni 2022)

Besonders das Letzte...


----------



## TNT (11 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (16 Juni 2022)




----------



## jbon (16 Juni 2022)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Juni 2022)

https



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Juni 2022)

[/URL


----------



## TNT (20 Juni 2022)

Tja und jetzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr....


----------



## TNT (20 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juni 2022)

Das mit den EndungenInnen geht schon länger als gedacht.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Juni 2022)

Hab grad mal in meinen Kühlschrank geschaut und ..... es stimmt (ausser Bier ist vegan 🤘)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Juni 2022)




----------



## Max100 (27 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Juni 2022)

Man möchte ihm aufs Haupt schlagen


----------



## Max100 (28 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Juni 2022)




----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Ich sag lieber nicht, was ich mit solchen Idioten machen möchte....🤬🤬🤬


----------



## EmilS (29 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ich sag lieber nicht, was ich mit solchen Idioten machen möchte....🤬🤬🤬


Erinnert mich an jenen Bürgermeister eines französischen Dorfes in den Pyrenäen, der an der Mairie die Verfügung aushing, dass es den Bären verboten sei, seine Gemeinde zu betreten. Aber wie sollten die Bären den Aushang lesen, ohne das Dorf zu betreten?


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)




----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)




----------



## Max100 (30 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Juni 2022)

Wenn Mike Krüger frühzeitig damit angefangen hätte


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (2 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)

Bild des Tages 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>



Krieg ist unzeitgemäß. Wer soll und denn angreifen?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


So haben wir uns die Arbeit im Schuhladen alle vorgstellt. Aber dann kam eine fette Frau in den Schuhladen usw.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIxfScMUgQY


----------



## TNT (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (4 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


🤬


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Der 🐕 ist ja putzig 💓


----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (4 Juli 2022)

Letzten Sonntag:


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (5 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Solange nur die Ohren stehen ...


----------



## EmilS (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (6 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (6 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (9 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Genau! So einen Dreck kann ich meinem Hund nicht zumuten!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hope (10 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für die unterhaltsamen Beiträge hier. 

 Schön in diesen Zeiten etwas zum Schmunzeln zu finden.


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (11 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Juli 2022)

Ein Bild von Claudia R., der Göttin der Notdurftverrichtung, hängt an der Innenseite meiner Klotür!


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (11 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Jeder kennt so einen Kevin


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Verdrocknete Spassbremsen


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Juli 2022)




----------



## tzdon (17 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (20 Juli 2022)

Klaus Kinski würde es so ausdrücken:


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## pold1 (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Ich versteh gar nicht, warum das hier bei "Lustiges" gepostet wird, das ist durchaus ne ernste Angelegenheit!


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht, warum das hier bei "Lustiges" gepostet wird, das ist durchaus ne ernste Angelegenheit!


Hast recht Sissy, das gehört eigentlich in " euer Bild des Tages "


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Juli 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


Müsste ich mal ausprobieren.
So in etwa:


----------



## TNT (24 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Juli 2022)




----------



## pold1 (25 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Juli 2022)

finde das I Pad


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)




----------



## pold1 (26 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (27 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Radfahrer müssen da auch absteigen!


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (28 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Wenigstens ziehen die Briten und Amis den kürzeren 
Aber die Holländer?  Das kann ich nicht glauben


----------



## pold1 (28 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (29 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (29 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Bitte übersetzen!


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (30 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Bitte übersetzen!


Soll ja gerade abschrecken! Also schön zuhause bleiben und da studieren.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (30 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


War der Typ das?


 

Der konnte nicht aufhören, bis er noch einmal dasselbe Problem mit einem Stier hatte:


 


Und dieser Bursche hatte ein gegenteiliges Problem:




Das Schlimme ist, dass der Stier nie als Sieger lebend die Arena verlassen darf!


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (31 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Aug. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


Kurz vor der Bandscheibenoperation wurde ich gefragt: "Haben sie Schmerzen im linken oder rechten Bein?". 
Da fühlt man sich doch gleich gut aufgehoben!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Aug. 2022)

Ein paar zusätzliche Kommentarmöglichkeiten:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Aug. 2022)




----------



## tzdon (2 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Bandscheibenoperation wurde ich gefragt: "Haben sie Schmerzen im linken oder rechten Bein?".
> Da fühlt man sich doch gleich gut aufgehoben!



Immerhin haben sie gefragt - hätte schlechter laufen können


----------



## tzdon (2 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)




----------



## tzdon (3 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>



wenn ich mir die Frau so ansehen würde ihr die Hälfte einer Portion figurtechnisch nicht schaden


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

tzdon schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die Frau so ansehen würde ihr die Hälfte einer Portion figurtechnisch nicht schaden



Hirnwurst wäre ideal


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (4 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>



Französische Neo-Faschistin, die Englisch spricht?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Französische Neo-Faschistin, die Englisch spricht?


Spricht eher generell für die ganze Schönschwätzerei und das kindische Wunschdenken "wir Menschen werden immer gewaltloser und großartiger, bald sind überhaupt keine Waffen mehr nötig" usw. Aber keine Diskussionen, die man als "politisch" ansehen könnte


----------



## EmilS (4 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Spricht eher generell für die ganze Schönschwätzerei und das kindische Wunschdenken "wir Menschen werden immer gewaltloser und großartiger, bald sind überhaupt keine Waffen mehr nötig" usw. Aber keine Diskussionen, die man als "politisch" ansehen könnte


Ich will keine politische Diskussion anzetteln, aber ihre Aussage ist politisch gemeint. Es geht nicht im wörtlichen Sinne um Schafe, Lämmer (und den bösen Wolf).


----------



## Max100 (5 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Aug. 2022)

Gif 😉


----------



## TNT (5 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (5 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Die Antwort ist doch wirklich einfach!


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Aug. 2022)

News Anchor Laughs At Worst Police Sketch Fail (News Blooper) mp4


News Anchor Laughs At Worst Police Sketch Fail (News Blooper) mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (6 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


11+


----------



## TNT (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Aug. 2022)

Hat Klabauterbach eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Jack Nicholson


----------



## TNT (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (11 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Sorry, das sind aber heute schon 9 Lira - und morgen noch mehr


----------



## EmilS (11 Aug. 2022)

Julia Willie Hamburg - die Frau für Nieder(e)Sachen!


----------



## TNT (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Sperma, Urin, Scheiße, Altöl hingegen kein Problem


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (12 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Ist das der BeifahrerInnensitz?


----------



## TNT (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Julia Willie Hamburg - die Frau für Nieder(e)Sachen!


Ob ihre Eltern schon bei der Namensgebung mögliche geschlechtliche Unentschlossenheit mitbedacht haben? Und wie spielt Julia "Fünf gegen Willie"?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Ist das der BeifahrerInnensitz?


Nein, "Shit ´n Drive" wie der Deutsche zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (13 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Und dann ging er zu den Grünen 


TNT schrieb:


>


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Aug. 2022)

dem idioten würde ich was husten


----------



## EmilS (15 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (16 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (16 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (16 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Das bezweifele ich, da gibt es noch ein Volk.
_(ich bin KEIN Österreicher!)_


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Das bezweifele ich, da gibt es noch ein Volk.
> _(ich bin KEIN Österreicher!)_


"Der Österreicher ist der Übergang vom Deutschen zum Menschen." - Karl Hans Strobl
Ist es politisch korrekt Witze über sich selbst, das eigene Volk zu machen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Aug. 2022)

Scientists associate male loneliness with an increase in the standards of relationships among women who are looking for a mentally healthy partner.
Viel Spaß beim Suchen


----------



## TNT (17 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (17 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (18 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Wenn man schon über etwas lästert, sollte man es auch richtig schreiben können: Lithium!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hope (19 Aug. 2022)

Zu dem Bild mit den Drehkreuzen... ich wette das steht irgendwo in Detschland... und ich wette, es gibt Leute, die tatsächlich durch das Drehkreuz laufen.


----------



## TNT (19 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Aug. 2022)

Und unsere tierischen Freunde.


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (22 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Niedlich!


----------



## TNT (22 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Niedlich!


Aber das Anziehen von Tieren und ähnlichen Scheiß kann ich nicht gutheißen!


----------



## EmilS (23 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Aber das Anziehen von Tieren und ähnlichen Scheiß kann ich nicht gutheißen!


Dann poste so etwas auch nicht!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hope (26 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Die Dame scheint wählerisch zu sein, nach der Menge an Steinen auf denen sie schon sitzt.


----------



## Max100 (26 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Aug. 2022)

_

 

 

 

 

_


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Aug. 2022)

Den hatte ich, mit Karatearm.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF9OWL9EQf0


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Claudia (28 Aug. 2022)

*Das Thema Politik und Religion ist auch in diesem Thread verboten, ich habe gestern und heute schon einiges gelöscht😡
Haltet euch in Zukunft daran sonst müssen wir diesen Thread schließen *


----------



## EmilS (28 Aug. 2022)

Claudia schrieb:


> *Das Thema Politik und Religion ist auch in diesem Thread verboten, ich habe gestern und heute schon einiges gelöscht😡
> Haltet euch in Zukunft daran sonst müssen wir diesen Thread schließen *


Dann sollten im Forum auch keine Bilder von Politikerinnen mehr erlaubt sein. Bei einigen kommt mir regelmäßig der Mageninhalt hoch, besonders bei dieser Dame von der AfD!  Aber nicht nur bei der!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Aug. 2022)

Claudia schrieb:


> *Das Thema Politik und Religion ist auch in diesem Thread verboten, ich habe gestern und heute schon einiges gelöscht😡
> Haltet euch in Zukunft daran sonst müssen wir diesen Thread schließen *


Betriftt das Diskussionen oder auch Inhalte von Bildern? Sehr viele Witze nehmen natürlich gesellschaftliche "Missstände", Widersprüche und dergleichen aufs Korn, was man natürlich auch als politische Aussgage verstehen kann.


----------



## Claudia (28 Aug. 2022)

Auch Inhalte von Bildern darum geht es ja in diesem Thread


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Betriftt das Diskussionen oder auch Inhalte von Bildern? Sehr viele Witze nehmen natürlich gesellschaftliche "Missstände", Widersprüche und dergleichen aufs Korn, was man natürlich auch als politische Aussgage verstehen kann.


Nicht wenige der geposteten "Witze" sind auch schlicht beleidigend gegenüber den gezeigten Personen. Und warum müssen bestimmte User jeden Tag ihre politische Denke in unterschiedlichen Threads zum Besten geben? Dafür gibt es im Internet genügend andere Plattformen.


----------



## TNT (28 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Aug. 2022)

_Cyanide & Happiness_​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Aug. 2022)

Cherubini schrieb:


> Nicht wenige der geposteten "Witze" sind auch schlicht beleidigend gegenüber den gezeigten Personen.


Das ist bei Witzen nun mal so. Dann dürfte man auch keine Witze über Dicke, Kleinwüchsige, Stotterer, "Dumme", Schwule, Deutsche usw. machen. 
Was mussten sich Maffay, Calmund, Bohlen, Feldbusch usw. schon alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## EmilS (29 Aug. 2022)

Was ist eigentlich mit den vielen sexistischen Bildern von Frauen im Celebboard? Die sind auch nicht politisch korrekt oder woke oder ...


----------



## Claudia (29 Aug. 2022)

Müsst ihr eigentlich aus allem eine Diskussion machen oder wie? Es ist nicht erlaubt Basta


----------



## TNT (29 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (29 Aug. 2022)

Claudia schrieb:


> Müsst ihr eigentlich aus allem eine Diskussion machen oder wie? Es ist nicht erlaubt Basta


----------



## TNT (29 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


>


Mal sehen was die Solaranlage im Winter zur Erwärmung beisteuert.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)

2 gif vorweg


----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Sep. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (2 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Sep. 2022)

Tankstelle mit 120 ⛽️ ⛽️ ⛽️


----------



## TNT (3 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

​


----------



## Max100 (4 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

​


----------



## TNT (4 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (5 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (5 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Großer Fehler: Wenn sie nicht vom Baum der Erkenntnis gegessen hätten, hätten sie nicht bemerkt, dass sie nackt waren. Also hätte Eva auf dem Bild keine Blätter vor den Brustwarzen haben dürfen oder können!


----------



## EmilS (5 Sep. 2022)

Was bedeutet dieses Schild?



In Verbindung mit dem 🅿️


----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Sep. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (7 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Was bedeutet dieses Schild?
> 
> 
> 
> In Verbindung mit dem 🅿️


Da sich keiner getraut hat, einen Vorschlag zu machen, hier die Lösung: Dort dürfen nur Car-Sharing-Autos parken.


----------



## Jeaniholic (7 Sep. 2022)

Winter 2022/23, Erwin Lindemann gewinnt im Lotto.

Reporter: Herr Lindemann, was möchten Sie mit ihrem Lottogewinn verwirklichen?

Lindemann: Ich werde meine Gasrechnung bezahlen!

Reporter: Und der Rest?

Lindemann: Mache ich als Ratenzahlung.


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Sep. 2022)




----------



## felix1971 (10 Sep. 2022)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## felix1971 (10 Sep. 2022)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## TNT (10 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Sep. 2022)

Das hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## TNT (11 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)

Und noch ein paar Perscheids 😊


----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (16 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (16 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (17 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (17 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

O'zapft is...wo der Mensch zurück in die Steinzeit fällt

(und das von einem echten Münchner....)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Das wahre Oktoberfest findet hinter den Zelten statt


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (18 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> wo der Mensch zurück in die Steinzeit fällt


Ich glaube, du solltest dich bei den Steinzeitmenschen entschuldigen!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Sep. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>





EmilS schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du solltest dich bei den Steinzeitmenschen entschuldigen!


Viel unverständlicher können deren Lautäußerungen auch nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

Man muss auch mal über sich selbst lachen können...😬


----------



## EmilS (18 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Zu 1: Das hält deine Blase nicht durch! 

Zu 2: Falsch: Aldi Nord betreibt auch die Aldis in Frankreich, Spanien und Portugal.


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

Diese Herrschaften würden sich bei den heutigen Bierpreisen auf der Wiesn (14€) im Grabe umdrehen


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Sep. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (23 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hope (26 Sep. 2022)

"Ghettoputtel" 

 was für ein schöner Begriff! 

Btw., vielen Dank an die fleißigen Poster, welche ihre lustigen Funde hier teilen und mich damit ein klein wenig vom Alltag ablenken.


----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Sep. 2022)

Vorschläge für Telefon ☎️ Begrüßungen in der Firma


----------



## TNT (28 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Sep. 2022)

Deutschland Deppenland


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (29 Sep. 2022)

gif


----------



## Max100 (30 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

​


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

*Bärenrandale an Loch 5



*​


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Gut, dass ich keinen Käfer mehr fahre:


----------



## TNT (3 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (3 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Marco2 (3 Okt. 2022)

​


----------



## TNT (3 Okt. 2022)




----------



## didi33 (3 Okt. 2022)

​


----------



## Max100 (4 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2022)

​


----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (6 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Okt. 2022)

Gif


----------



## TNT (6 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Okt. 2022)

Gsd Freitag 😊


----------



## TNT (7 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (9 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (11 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (12 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (13 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Okt. 2022)

Wird die Menschheit immer dümmer oder bilde ich mir das ein???


----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Eine blöde Frage : Wo wohnt eine Katze ??? Natürlich im Miezhaus !!!


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (16 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (17 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (17 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2022)

Transformer..






Autsch...


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Okt. 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Chantalles von heute 3×9 rechnen können..


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Chantalles von heute 3×9 rechnen können..


Besonders nicht, wenn sie in NRW zur Schule gehen! Und mit dem Lesen soll es auch nicht weit her sein!
_(Laut Tageszeitung von heute)_


----------



## tzdon (18 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Chantalles von heute 3×9 rechnen können..



Die kommen bei 3 x 9 und 9 x3 auch auf unterschiedliche Ergebnisse..
3 x 9 = 999
9 X 3 = 333333333


----------



## TNT (18 Okt. 2022)

Ist die Jugend heutzutage tatsächlich "lebensdoof"???


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## 2010 lena (20 Okt. 2022)

@TNT 
Wenn man innerhalb drei Stunden den gleichen Spruch nochmals absetzt.....................................


----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)

2010 lena schrieb:


> @TNT
> Wenn man innerhalb drei Stunden den gleichen Spruch nochmals absetzt.....................................


DANKE für den *überaus* freundlichen Hinweis....................................

Eine kurze PM an mich hätte es auch getan - aber NEIN, da muss man, als 200sten Jubiläums-Beitrag in 12 Jahren Celeb Board Mitgliedschaft, lieber hier rumnölen!!! Klasse Leistung 👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (22 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


Warum wird Lukas nicht Politiker?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Buster (23 Okt. 2022)

Danke euch allen ^^ 

Viel lustiges krasses dabei


----------



## TNT (23 Okt. 2022)

Und es geht weiter Freund Buster 😁


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Okt. 2022)




----------



## tzdon (24 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> DANKE für den *überaus* freundlichen Hinweis....................................
> 
> Eine kurze PM an mich hätte es auch getan - aber NEIN, da muss man, als 200sten Jubiläums-Beitrag in 12 Jahren Celeb Board Mitgliedschaft, lieber hier rumnölen!!! Klasse Leistung 👏👏👏👏👏👏



nicht aufregen...Das ist so diese Spezies von Membern,die alles konsumiert und nie ein Like oder Feedback gibt - weil die Upload Mühen und Zeitaufwand ja selbsverständlich ist,aber wehe du machst eine Fehler ,dann kommen die aus den Löchern gekrochen...


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (26 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (27 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


... und einer, der es zensiert


----------



## nmartin61 (27 Okt. 2022)

Energiespartipp: Ich liebe diese Art von Humor.


----------



## TNT (27 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> ... und einer, der es zensiert


@TNT: Hier werden doch immer wieder Beitrage gelöscht!


----------



## TNT (27 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> @TNT: Hier werden doch immer wieder Beitrage gelöscht!


Ja leider....aber ich hab mich damit abgefunden 😶


----------



## TNT (27 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Okt. 2022)

So viele gibt's bei uns gar nicht 🤣🤣


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

Warum wurde dieses Bild nicht entfernt? Berlusconi war italienischer Ministerpräsident und ist immer noch Vorsitzender einer Regierungspartie. Für ihn müssten die gleichen Maßstäbe gelten wie für Barbock, Habeck oder Scholz! Oder wird hier nach persönlichen politischen Sympathien gelöscht?


----------



## buck danny (28 Okt. 2022)

Vermutlich hat man ihn nicht erkannt.🤣


----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat man ihn nicht erkannt.🤣


So operiert wie er ist kann nan ihn schon mit einer Schaufensterpuppe verwechseln 😁


----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)




----------



## nmartin61 (29 Okt. 2022)

Heute wieder super. Spez. Fischbrötchen in Hamburg.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Warum wurde dieses Bild nicht entfernt? Berlusconi war italienischer Ministerpräsident und ist immer noch Vorsitzender einer Regierungspartie. Für ihn müssten die gleichen Maßstäbe gelten wie für Barbock, Habeck oder Scholz! Oder wird hier nach persönlichen politischen Sympathien gelöscht?


Genauso willkürlich wie in der CPC. Müssten ja eigentlich noch viel, viel mehr Bilder gelöscht werden, wenn man es konsequent handhaben würde. Aber vielleicht haben die Moderatoren auch Besseres zu tun, als sich um solchen Mumpitz zu kümmern


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Genauso willkürlich wie in der CPC. Müssten ja eigentlich noch viel, viel mehr Bilder gelöscht werden, wenn man es konsequent handhaben würde. Aber vielleicht haben die Moderatoren auch Besseres zu tun, als sich um solchen Mumpitz zu kümmern


Es ist hoffentlich klar, dass ich gegen jegliche Zensur in diesem Forum bin! Mir scheint aber, dass hier vor allem nach parteipolitischen Präferenzen gelöscht wird. Und wenn man Angst hat, dass hier Fremde reinschauen und rechtliche Schritte androhen, dann sollte man die Foren abschotten und nur für Registrierte einsehbar machen.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Es ist hoffentlich klar, dass ich gegen jegliche Zensur in diesem Forum bin! Mir scheint aber, dass hier vor allem nach parteipolitischen Präferenzen gelöscht wird. Und wenn man Angst hat, dass hier Fremde reinschauen und rechtliche Schritte androhen, dann sollte man die Foren abschotten und nur für Registrierte einsehbar machen.


Zensur ist für mich kein Problem, da hier Regeln gelten: "Diskussionen politischer oder religiöser Art sind im gesamten Forum unerwünscht." https://www.celebboard.net/threads/die-boardregeln-aktuelle-fassung.63101/
Nur das vermeintlich völlig wahllose, willkürliche Löschen empfinde ich als unangenehm, aus dem Grund, den du genannt hast.


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> "Diskussionen politischer oder religiöser Art sind im gesamten Forum unerwünscht."


... heißt für mich auch, dass Wahlkampf-Fotos von mehr oder minder hübschen Politikerinnen hier nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## tzdon (29 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Zensur ist für mich kein Problem, da hier Regeln gelten: "Diskussionen politischer oder religiöser Art sind im gesamten Forum unerwünscht." https://www.celebboard.net/threads/die-boardregeln-aktuelle-fassung.63101/
> Nur das vermeintlich völlig wahllose, willkürliche Löschen empfinde ich als unangenehm, aus dem Grund, den du genannt hast.



das ist wie der VAR beim Fußball...Mal greift er ein,mal nicht. Mal gibts einen Elfer oder auch nicht für daselbe Vergehen..Ist wohl manchmal Glückssache..


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Claudia (29 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Warum wurde dieses Bild nicht entfernt? Berlusconi war italienischer Ministerpräsident und ist immer noch Vorsitzender einer Regierungspartie. Für ihn müssten die gleichen Maßstäbe gelten wie für Barbock, Habeck oder Scholz! Oder wird hier nach persönlichen politischen Sympathien gelöscht?


Habe ich übersehen, kann ja mal passieren oder?
Einfach mal an die Regeln halten und so einen Mist erst garnicht posten wäre doch mal was


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Okt. 2022)

Claudia schrieb:


> Habe ich übersehen, kann ja mal passieren oder?
> Einfach mal an die Regeln halten und so einen Mist erst garnicht posten wäre doch mal was


Und ich dachte schon...


----------



## TNT (31 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Nov. 2022)

_

_


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (2 Nov. 2022)




----------



## nmartin61 (2 Nov. 2022)

Klimaaktivisten: Komiker Zeki in der Schweiz hat ein gutes Video über das gleiche Thema mit einem Lastwagen. Waren nicht alle begeistert.


----------



## TNT (2 Nov. 2022)

nmartin61 schrieb:


> Klimaaktivisten: Komiker Zeki in der Schweiz hat ein gutes Video über das gleiche Thema mit einem Lastwagen. Waren nicht alle begeistert.


Der ist gut der Clip 😂


----------



## TNT (2 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Nov. 2022)




----------



## elcattivo0804 (2 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Na wenn man sich Mal in ein Teil der Jugend so anschaut würde es mich nicht wundern wenn es andersrum ist😂


----------



## TNT (3 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (4 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)

So ein blö... 🐷 KARMA 😇


----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (8 Nov. 2022)




----------



## nmartin61 (8 Nov. 2022)

Obelix hat Recht.


----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (9 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)




----------



## tzdon (10 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Nov. 2022)

Gif


----------



## TNT (11 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Nov. 2022)

gif... 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Nov. 2022)

An dem Idioten sieht man wieder, dass Dummheit unendlich ist....


----------



## Max100 (14 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)

2x Gif


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)

Irgendwann mach ich einen Thread nur mit solchen Internet-Vollpfosten auf...

Grenzenlose Dummheiten im WWW


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Nov. 2022)

Meinen Anblick muss keine mehr ertragen


----------



## TNT (16 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (16 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (16 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>





https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDEyODM2NTgyL21hcmt1c19sYW56X25lcnZ0Lm1wNC8=


----------



## TNT (17 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (17 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (18 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Nov. 2022)

Der Nächste zum Thema: grenzenlose Dummheit


----------



## TNT (20 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Nov. 2022)

Zur Abwechslung kümmern wir uns wieder um die Dummheit mancher Zeitgenossen


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Wenn einem schon vor dem Spiel übel ist, sollte man besser auch nicht antreten!


----------



## TNT (23 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Wenn einem schon vor dem Spiel übel ist, sollte man besser auch nicht antreten!



Vielleicht haben sie die einheimische Küche ausprobiert....


----------



## TNT (23 Nov. 2022)

Flieht.... ihr Narren ...


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2022)




----------



## nmartin61 (24 Nov. 2022)

Sehr gut. Besonders das Grab hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## TNT (24 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (25 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Ich frage mich bzw. dich, wie du den Knutschfleck auf der Ü40-Brust so einfach bei einer Begegnung sehen kannst.


----------



## TNT (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Das Beste was ihnen passieren kann. Können sie sich zwei Wochen länger ausruhen.




TNT schrieb:


>


"Smells like Teen Spirit?"


----------



## TNT (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Nov. 2022)

Und wieder einer zum Thema "Grenzenlose Dummheit"...


----------



## TNT (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Nov. 2022)

Wieder einer mit Hirnlochfrass


----------



## TNT (27 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)

Achtung Hund..​


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## pold1 (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Und Klogebühren wie an den Autobahnraststätten hatten die alten Römer auch schon! *Pecunia non olet* (_Verspasian)_


----------



## TNT (30 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Und Klogebühren wie an den Autobahnraststätten hatten die alten Römer auch schon! *Pecunia non olet* (_Verspasian)_


Ich zahl gerne wenn's dann auch sauber ist 💩


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Dez. 2022)

​


----------



## TNT (1 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2022)

*Kein Witz












*


----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Dez. 2022)

gif


----------



## TNT (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Dez. 2022)

Wir sind verloren 🤨🙄🙄🤨


----------



## TNT (8 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Dez. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Dez. 2022)

Hoffentlich fault ihm die Flosse ab....





Video von dem Trottel





__





VID 20221212 WA0007 mp4


VID 20221212 WA0007 mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## TNT (12 Dez. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fault ihm die Flosse ab....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte da noch einen anderen Vorschlag gehabt: 🪓 oder 🪚


----------



## TNT (12 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (13 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (14 Dez. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Die beiden Klebe-Knaben sehen sich irgendwie ähnlich! Zufall?


----------



## TNT (14 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Die beiden Klebe-Knaben sehen sich irgendwie ähnlich! Zufall?


Evtl sind die Eltern Geschwister...


----------



## buck danny (14 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Die beiden Klebe-Knaben sehen sich irgendwie ähnlich! Zufall?


Runder Stammbaum 😎


----------



## TNT (14 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Dez. 2022)

_

_


----------



## TNT (15 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Dez. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Max100 schrieb:
> 
> 
> >


Um durch die Müllhalde durchzuzkommen, sind sicher auch gewisse Dribbelkünste nötig.


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Dez. 2022)

Weihnachten auf jeden Fall ohne Katzen feiern.


----------



## pold1 (24 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (29 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (29 Dez. 2022)




----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

danke für all die lustigen Bilder Leute


----------



## TNT (30 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Max100 (2 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Max100 (2 Jan. 2023)




----------



## nmartin61 (2 Jan. 2023)

Sehr gut. Danke.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Jan. 2023)




----------



## TNT (2 Jan. 2023)

​


----------



## Max100 (3 Jan. 2023)




----------



## TNT (3 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2023)




----------



## TNT (6 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Claudia (6 Jan. 2023)

Haltet euch doch endlich mal an die Regeln 😡 keine Religion und Politik sonst mache ich den Thread dicht


----------



## Max100 (Samstag um 06:02)




----------



## TNT (Samstag um 15:40)




----------



## Max100 (Sonntag um 06:15)




----------



## TNT (Montag um 14:00)




----------



## HansN (Montag um 15:19)




----------



## Max100 (Dienstag um 06:26)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Dienstag um 11:41)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Dienstag um 13:18)

Nicht lustig, aber



https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly9zOS5naWZ5dS5jb20vaW1hZ2VzL0thbW1lcmthdHpjaGVuLV8tS2FtbWVyZGllbmVyLV9fa2FtbWVya2FldHpjaGVuXy5naWY=


----------



## TNT (Dienstag um 21:45)

Ein Gruselkabinett aber genauso hab ich mir diese... vorgestellt


----------



## Max100 (Mittwoch um 06:52)




----------



## Rally Vincent (Mittwoch um 23:36)




----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 06:48)




----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 07:05)




----------



## TNT (Gestern um 15:19)




----------



## TNT (Gestern um 20:42)




----------



## Max100 (Vor 11 Minuten)




----------

